# Six13 vs. Optimo Weight



## lextek (Apr 1, 2004)

Wondering what the difference is between the two frames weightwise?


----------



## empeg9000 (Jun 17, 2004)

lextek said:


> Wondering what the difference is between the two frames weightwise?


I think the Optimo weighs about 3 lbs with fork and the Six-13 is about 2.75. I think the difference is the full carbon steerer tube on the Six-13. I have the full carbon fork on my Optimo frame and it is very light. I have seen some sites that list the six-13 as more. I doubt that myself. 
Here is a chart on the weight weenies site:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=roadframes


----------



## theFE (Jul 10, 2004)

What carbon fork do you have?


----------



## empeg9000 (Jun 17, 2004)

theFE said:


> What carbon fork do you have?


I have the same fork that the six-13 comes with the full carbon Ultra Slice I beleive they call it. It supposedly only weighs 299 grams. It has a carbon steerer tube and carbon drops outs. The carbon drops actually make me nervous about breaking then when taking off/putting on the wheel.


----------



## 1-2win (Apr 22, 2004)

*Is 613 as light as said?*

_


empeg9000 said:



I think the Optimo weighs about 3 lbs with fork and the Six-13 is about 2.75. I think the difference is the full carbon steerer tube on the Six-13. I have the full carbon fork on my Optimo frame and it is very light. I have seen some sites that list the six-13 as more. I doubt that myself. 
Here is a chart on the weight weenies site:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=roadframes

Click to expand...

_But at 2.75 lbs frame and fork, and the fork at 299 gr the frame will weight around 2.1 lbs. Isn´t that almost (or even a little more) than the Litespeed Ghisallo´s weight? If so, what´s the hype around the outstanding lightweight of the 613?


----------



## empeg9000 (Jun 17, 2004)

1-2win said:


> But at 2.75 lbs frame and fork, and the fork at 299 gr the frame will weight around 2.1 lbs. Isn´t that almost (or even a little more) than the Litespeed Ghisallo´s weight? If so, what´s the hype around the outstanding lightweight of the 613?


Well the weight for the Six-13 also includes the integrated bottom bracket and integrated headset as well so I think it would still be a smidge lighter. That said it is a LOT of hype. You can't fault them for being the first ones to think of it. Cannondale is very good at marketing. I am no expert though and I may be talking out of my arse.


----------



## theFE (Jul 10, 2004)

Where you purchase the Carbon Slice Si fork from?


----------



## empeg9000 (Jun 17, 2004)

theFE said:


> Where you purchase the Carbon Slice Si fork from?


It came with my CAAD7 frame. I had a CAAD3 frame previously that had a crack in it. Cannnondale gave the option of getting a CAAD4 frame for free minus the fork or upgrading to the CAAD7 frame with integrated headset and fork for $499.  I took the latter. So for the paint scheme I chose the Saeco replica. I was surprised to find it came with the full carbon fork.


----------



## theFE (Jul 10, 2004)

Where do you think I can lose the most weight on my bike by upgrading a part? I have Cannondale R1000, stock. I'm pretty sure thats the CAAD7 frame. I've heard new wheels can lose a significant amount of weight, but I'm worried I'm going to crack one with the somewhat bumpy roads here in some areas. It seems a lot of people have been talking about carbon pieces cracking and I certainly don't need that. Or would getting a carbon fork lose a good amount or weight as well?


----------



## empeg9000 (Jun 17, 2004)

Um by losing weight?  

Seriously I am not sure. I am no expert. I would say either wheels, which are very exspensive or a fork. Also exspensive. Spending a few hundred to save a 1/4 lb doesn't jazz me up. I'd rather go on a diet. I have plenty of weight to lose. 

I would recommend checking out the save some weight forum.


----------



## theFE (Jul 10, 2004)

Well, my problem is not that I am heavy. I am 5 ' 8 " at 146 lbs. I'm just worried that bumpy roads will cause a lot of strain on the wheels if I got something carbon.


----------



## empeg9000 (Jun 17, 2004)

theFE said:


> Well, my problem is not that I am heavy. I am 5 ' 8 " at 146 lbs. I'm just worried that bumpy roads will cause a lot of strain on the wheels if I got something carbon.


That's pretty light. I don't think the fork does anything to help your wheels. I will say the ride on mine is much better with the carbon fork the it was on the old bike with the aluminum fork.


----------

